# Cat6A job -



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Here are some pics Im sending in for a warranty on a special needs block at a high school. We are just doing the data so feel free to rip that house bashers wiring apart.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

No drywall on account of the rummies here, its all 18mm MDF. No HVAC here either, just hotwater running through the slab so we have to refer to drawings before drilling into the slab, reckon its going to be cold in winter.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

chewy said:


> No drywall on account of the rummies here, its all 18mm MDF. No HVAC here either, just hotwater running through the slab so we have to refer to drawings before drilling into the slab, reckon its going to be cold in winter.


What are tummies and how did it feel to get hit in the nose with pliers? Dd they fall off the top of the ladder? I can't read the whole note.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Going_Commando said:


> What are tummies and how did it feel to get hit in the nose with pliers? Dd they fall off the top of the ladder? I can't read the whole note.


Rummies are what we call special kids or window lickers.

I didn't get hit in the face with pliers, I'm not a ****** and I wear a tool belt. I just found it interesting that that was the face they went with for their hazards register.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

chewy said:


> Rummies are what we call special kids or window lickers.
> 
> I didn't get hit in the face with pliers, I'm not a ****** and I wear a tool belt. I just found it interesting that that was the face they went with for their hazards register.


Not funny, my son is special needs, asshole


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

sparky970 said:


> Not funny, my son is special needs, asshole


I dont care.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

.....


----------



## triden (Jun 13, 2012)

Show us your Cat6 terminations


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

triden said:


> Show us your Cat6 terminations


Later on today Im at another school we are nearly finished doing the prewire.


----------



## triden (Jun 13, 2012)

so, whats the deal?


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

triden said:


> so, whats the deal?


I handed that job onto the other tech and went and started my electrical apprenticeship. Cat6a terminates just like any other cat cable.


----------



## st0mps (Aug 19, 2009)

chewy i do data also looking clean we use a fluke dtx180 for verfication test which tester you using


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

st0mps said:


> chewy i do data also looking clean we use a fluke dtx180 for verfication test which tester you using


DTX-1800 aswell.


----------

